
John Carmack's VR Script Live Coding Session at Oculus Connect [video] - _pius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMItsZq_n20
======
Arjuna
What a great ending to that video [1].

Attendee: "The last 20 years of my life, you've been such an inspiration to
me. I've had some times of darkness, and... it's been amazing. Today's my
birthday. I would love to like, go up there, and if someone could take a
picture of me with you, that's all I ask, thank you."

[Audience applause...]

John: "Come on up."

I hope that, one day, I can have an impact like that on someone's life.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMItsZq_n20&t=3930](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMItsZq_n20&t=3930)

------
_pius
Here's some early code that John posted to the Racket group in June:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/racket-
users/RFlh0o6l3...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/racket-
users/RFlh0o6l3Ls/8InN7uz-Mv4J)

~~~
protomyth
Wow, some of those responses are just painful. I guess even a programmer's
programmer cannot please everyone.

~~~
someotheracct7
I'm always utterly blown away by the humility that John shows in his questions
and his answers. The development world would be a better place with a much
larger proportion of developers like him.

I've worked with some real ego-centric assholes that think of themselves as
rock-star developers yet probably haven't done a tenth of what this guy has
done.

------
loopdoend
If you're switching spaces a lot on OS X, check out TotalSpaces2:
[http://totalspaces.binaryage.com/](http://totalspaces.binaryage.com/)

It allows you to configure space switching so it's instant with no animation.
I find the sliding animation distracting and superfluous.

~~~
justinsaccount
It's infuriating that OS X doesn't have an option to turn off animations by
default.

I'm sure Total Spaces is nice, but I refuse to pay money for what should be a
basic OS feature.

~~~
meatysnapper
I've given up and just gotten used to it. I loathe Apple's desktop management
system, but here we are :(

I stopped using TotalSpaces a while back to some bugs (cannot remember which,
but did contact them).

------
davexunit
A bit of the VrScript "hello world" code:
[https://twitter.com/CorvusVR/status/647458964339232768](https://twitter.com/CorvusVR/status/647458964339232768)

~~~
deevus
Would love to read the finished code.

EDIT: He posts the source to the web at 40 mins. Anyone got the link?

------
Gonzih
Nice! Love that entire protocol is S-expression based. Even js library just
generates S-expressions.

------
yngccc
Anyway to watch from the beginning?

~~~
Gonzih
I think keynote will be later avaialble somewhere on oculus related channels.

------
undershirt
Thanks for posting! Great to hear him talking about this.

------
codemac
> For video, please install Flash or try Safari.

Thanks, but no thanks.

~~~
AtticHacker
+1, is live streaming really that difficult to do with HTML5?

~~~
lispit
Yes.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21921790/best-
approach-t...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21921790/best-approach-to-
real-time-http-streaming-to-html5-video-client)

~~~
Thaxll
Twitch and Youtube do it well so...

~~~
lispit
Twitch is still Flash, though the interface has been converted to HTML+JS.

[http://blog.twitch.tv/2015/07/video-player-controls-now-
in-h...](http://blog.twitch.tv/2015/07/video-player-controls-now-in-html/)

~~~
doppelganger27
Yeah, it's still flash video today, but Twitch announced today they plan to
implement HTML5 streaming in Q1 2016

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/25/twitch-html5-whisper-
twit...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/25/twitch-html5-whisper-twitchcon/)

------
CountHackulus
And no one remembers VRML. Probably for good reason.

~~~
DiThi
VRML is basically an HTML-like format for storing 3D assets. There have been a
bunch of XML-based formats created in the following 2 decades, the most used
being COLLADA. There are two types of COLLADA compatibility: the ones that
uses the official SDK and the ones that don't for licensing reasons such as
Blender (all attempts at implementing COLLADA have been painful). Neither can
implement the full standard.

Overly engineered standards aside, reading and writing XML for meshes and the
like is a waste of computational resources and space.

------
versteegen
"If Mojang lets me back into the codebase I'm going to be working on Minecraft
as my top priority"

------
rayalez
Awesome! Can't wait to play with it.

------
CyberDildonics
Does this not work for anyone else?

It say connected and then nothing changes. I don't see anywhere to click to
get the stream or whatever this is supposed to be.

~~~
soegaard
Works in Chrome.

------
ser_tyrion
Vid of talk on yt:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMItsZq_n20](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMItsZq_n20)

~~~
port6667
Thank you. Am i the only one still on a desktop? I can't stand shit video
players with no progress bar and no volume control.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that URL from
[https://www.periscope.tv/w/1MYxNbWRavLxw](https://www.periscope.tv/w/1MYxNbWRavLxw).

